# Is it correct to sit trot over trot poles?



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I usually use trot poles as a means to practice my two point. Occasionally I use them while doing dressage work to help my horse extend his trot and use really small cavalettis to encourage him to pick up his feet, and this I will ride using a dressage seat.
I think its more common to use two point because poles are more commonly used in jumping lessons, but there is no reason why poles cant be used for both sports, and naturally they will be used accordingly. 

In what context were they using the ground poles??


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

IT can be done I did recently for fun.


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

I always was taught that trotting over ground poles and cavaletti was to be done in a two point.

Maybe they have another agenda for the ground poles at this point?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been tought both ways. It depends on what type of riding. In Dressage it can help extension, in jumping it helps with 2 point and getting ready for the jump.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Doing sitting trot poles really works the core, and as long as they're not flopping around on the horse's back then I don't see a problem.

Now, for jumping you do want a forward seat, perhaps they will get into that soon?


----------

